# Self help free audio downloads: Claire Weekes, Peter Levine



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I thought I should share the audio self help courses which have helped me with everybody here. You will need a Rapidshare.com account (or a lot of patience doing it without one) to download it and a programme like WinRar to unzip it, but it is worth it.

*Claire Weekes - Hope and Help For Your Nerves (2 CD Set)*










This is classic advice from someone who actually talks about feeling derealized and unreal. Recommended for everybody

On CD No 1, Dr Weekes discusses the PANIC State and explains how to overcome these debilitating and distressing symptoms.

CD No 2 deals with some unsettling experiences that may occur with nervous illness. Symptoms, such as indecisiveness, suggestibility, vulnerability, loss of confidence, feeling of unreality, depression and obsession are explained and conquered here. Dr Weekes concludes the consultation with her practical method for surviving any occasional setbacks that may occur during recovery.

http://rapidshare.com/files/29866745/cl ... side_1.mp3
http://rapidshare.com/files/29872740/cl ... side_2.mp3

Let me know if there are any problems with downloading the files


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

*Peter Levine - Healing Trauma - Restoring the Wisdom of the Body - 6 CD audio learning course*










Description

How to Heal Trauma through Your Body

Are you experiencing physical or emotional symptoms that no one is able to explain? If so, you may be suffering a traumatic reaction to a past event, teaches Dr. Peter A. Levine. Medical researchers have known for decades that survivors of accidents, disaster, and childhood trauma often endure life-long symptoms ranging from anxiety and depression to unexplained physical pain and harmful ''acting out'' behaviors reflecting these painful events. As a young stress researcher at the University of California at Berkeley, Levine found that all animals, including humans, are born with a natural ability to rebound from these distressing situations. On Healing Trauma, this respected therapist and teacher brings you face to face with his effective new treatment - not a ''talking'' cure, but a deep physiological process for releasing your past traumas and instilling a harmonious awareness of your body.

Biological Clues from the Wild

''When we are confronted with a life-threatening situation,'' begins Dr. Levine, ''our bodies respond with an enormous surge of metabolic energy - the 'fight, flight, or freeze response.''' But animals in the wild undergo a second process following such an event: a dramatic physical discharge of excess energy that releases them completely from the symptoms of post-traumatic stress. Shamanic healing rituals bear a striking resemblance to this phenomenon, but Western medicine has yet to take advantage of this forgotten biological mechanism.

Physiological Approach to Healing Trauma

Healing Trauma distills over 35 years of Peter Levine's pioneering work into a detailed course for awakening your body's innate ability to heal. Drawing on nature's lessons, Dr. Levine teaches you of the essential principles of his four-phase process. You will learn how and where you are storing unresolved distress; how to become more aware of your body's physiological responses to danger; and specific methods to free yourself from trauma. According to the National Institute of Mental Health, over 23 million Americans suffer from anxiety disorders - many as a direct result of trauma. Now, you can learn how to address these and other symptoms at their source - your body - and return to the natural trauma-free state that you were meant to live in.

[URL=http://rapidshare.com/files/30937579/LevineCD1.rar]http://rapidshare.com/files/30937579/LevineCD1.rar[/URL]
[URL=http://rapidshare.com/files/30943933/LevineCD2.rar]http://rapidshare.com/files/30943933/LevineCD2.rar[/URL]
[URL=http://rapidshare.com/files/30943935/LevineCD3.rar]http://rapidshare.com/files/30943935/LevineCD3.rar[/URL]
[URL=http://rapidshare.com/files/30954158/LevineCD4.rar]http://rapidshare.com/files/30954158/LevineCD4.rar[/URL]
[URL=http://rapidshare.com/files/30958215/LevineCD5.rar]http://rapidshare.com/files/30958215/LevineCD5.rar[/URL]
[URL=http://rapidshare.com/files/30962434/LevineCD6.rar]http://rapidshare.com/files/30962434/LevineCD6.rar[/URL]

Its about 9 hours long in total but it gives you all the information and exercises for it to be worth it.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

Excellent Pablo, this is just the ticket for me and my dyslexic. Thank you ever so much for going to all the trouble of setting this up *100.000.000 Bonus points ? Most I?ve given out so far* =D


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Its a pdf not an audio MP3 but still worth a look

http://rapidshare.com/files/30963727/An ... 597930.pdf


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Thanks again... just a pity how long it takes (one down load a hour =S... lol) Cheers mate.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

You could buy one month premium access for the price of a pint...then you can download as much crap as you want. Games ebooks music videos etc etc

http://www.projectw.org


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

I don't pay for data! :evil:


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah buying myself a premium account is probably the best investment I have ever made in my whole life, it means any film, music album and almost any book can be downloaded in less than half an hour. It means I can watch all the tv shows like Lost and Heroes etc before they come out here and in high def which is great as I cant afford digital tv.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

I like me bit-torrents... "soom" times me gets 200kbps =D


----------

